# Drivers Side Front head housing



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok, I cant figure out how to take off the driver side front head housing. Ther are 2 10mm bolts on top and cant find any more t get it removed


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

its all in the wiggle.


----------

